# More tips$$$$$



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok , I have still been driving Uber and feeling frustrated with the no tip left scenario. Well I have to say that yesterday and today were pretty good as for tips. I got 15.00 on Saturday and $5 today in a tip. This is Good to me because these MIAMI people do not believe in tipping their drivers. I suggest using the extra kindness on the weekends, this is where I noticed people offer the most tips. Anyone got any suggestions to increasing tips, let me know.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Got tipped 100 yesterday but the guy also offered me to have a drink in his crib. Declined but wish I added him on Facebook or had a card. The guy was rich.

Do you have a sign? I suggest asking for tips politely. It's customary to tip as it's customary to be courteous.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## youngcop (Mar 16, 2017)

I wonder if you post signs about tipping, if the pax would be upset and give you a "4" rating? Some of them seem so self entitled.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Lol, did they remove you from the FLL queue?


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Got tipped 100 yesterday but the guy also offered me to have a drink in his crib. Declined but wish I added him on Facebook or had a card. The guy was rich.
> 
> Do you have a sign? I suggest asking for tips politely. It's customary to tip as it's customary to be courteous.


Lwill21 do not ask riders for tips. Unbelievably tacky. Put up a tip sign and you'll see more tips.



youngcop said:


> I wonder if you post signs about tipping, if the pax would be upset and give you a "4" rating? Some of them seem so self entitled.


Who cares? Stars don't pay the bills. I put up a tip sign about a month ago and my rating is the same as it was then. AND I get average $50 tips a week.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Lwill21 do not ask riders for tips. Unbelievably tacky. Put up a tip sign and you'll see more tips.
> 
> Who cares? Stars don't pay the bills. I put up a tip sign about a month ago and my rating is the same as it was then. AND I get average $50 tips a week.


Well I had a tip sign for a few days. No tips and rating went down by .04 with a possible 1 star.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

What tip sign do you use?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Miami sucks when it comes to gratuity. Your forced to tip at the bars in Miami. A automatic 15% tip is added on the bill regardless of how many people then the server or bartender expects you to double tip them. I chuck a lime off a bartenders booty because she gave a snotty look because I didnt double tip her and it probably didn't help I was with my black gf.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Miami sucks when it comes to gratuity. Your forced to tip at the bars in Miami. A automatic 15% tip is added on the bill regardless of how many people then the server or bartender expects you to double tip them. I chuck a lime off a bartenders booty because she gave a snotty look because I didnt double tip her and it probably didn't help I was with my black gf.


Double tip? ha ha a tip on top of the tip?



Uber Uber said:


> What tip sign do you use?


The black one that says Don't Forget to rate 5 stars, tips are not required but greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Double tip? ha ha a tip on top of the tip?
> 
> The black one that says Don't Forget to rate 5 stars, tips are not required but greatly appreciated.


Yup that's how it works in Miami be prepared to have tip money for all servers and bartenders regardless of service.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Yup that's how it works in Miami be prepared to have tip money for all servers and bartenders regardless of service.


It makes no sense. Where does it end? How can you tip a tip? What happens if you say a tip is included? I guess they want you to be EXTRA generous? Or is this a possible situation where there is no tip included and we're mislead like in Uber?


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Miami is bad for tipping because a lot of people come from countries where it's not a thing. That's why restaurants add the gratuity automatically in a lot of places. 

You can either make money or be well liked. When I put up a tip sign my tips went up by a third and my driver rating went down. Eventually, my driver rating stabilized at 4.91. Uber telling people that tipping isn't necessary is the shlttiest thing the company does.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> Miami is bad for tipping because a lot of people come from countries where it's not a thing. That's why restaurants add the gratuity automatically in a lot of places.
> 
> You can either make money or be well liked. When I put up a tip sign my tips went up by a third and my driver rating went down. Eventually, my driver rating stabilized at 4.91. Uber telling people that tipping isn't necessary is the shlttiest thing the company does.


My rating went from 4.9 to 4.86. So Unlike you I am not sure I can afford to have the tip sign. But then again, what does your sign read? Is it offensive?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

"Tip yer Uber
It's good Karma"


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well I had a tip sign for a few days. No tips and rating went down by .04 with a possible 1 star.


 That may not have anything to do with the tip sign. Even if it did it doesn't matter. Get enough rides under your belt so that your ratings don't get impacted as much with one one star.



DRider85 said:


> My rating went from 4.9 to 4.86. So Unlike you I am not sure I can afford to have the tip sign. But then again, what does your sign read? Is it offensive?


 Flat out asking somebody for tip is more offensive than a sign.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Mine was, literally, the size of an index card. I just reminded them that tips are not included in the fare. 

I think some people do get the service fee confused with a tip.


----------



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Double tip? ha ha a tip on top of the tip?
> 
> The black one that says Don't Forget to rate 5 stars, tips are not required but greatly appreciated.


I have that tip sign...its hit or miss.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Yup that's how it works in Miami be prepared to have tip money for all servers and bartenders regardless of service.


 Lol... that would actually save me money. I always tip more than 15% at bars or restaurants. If they did a forced 15%... then that is all they would get.



youngcop said:


> I wonder if you post signs about tipping, if the pax would be upset and give you a "4" rating? Some of them seem so self entitled.


I have tip signs...increased tips, no decrease in rating. A tip sign alone doesn't do the trick, you need to also be a good driver and personable.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I work with a food delivery service like UberEats, but unlike Uber, it does encourage tipping. Most tips above 20% of the bill on top of our delivery fee, if somebody does not tip on the app at the time of ordering 2 times in a row, they are put on "auto-tipping" and 5 bucks are added to their bill. I hope UberEats never come this way.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

The answer is a tablet !

I have set up a really nice, 8 minute slideshow with about 60 of my best shots (i am a photographer) then, every 7th shot has a message for tipping, or 5 star ratings, or my policy on drivethroughs.... Plus a few shots to promote my photography website.
Not only have my tips gone way up, but so has my number of 5 star ratings !
Hard for me to see a change though, as i have over 500 rated trips. It did go up .01 since then though.

Oh also, on longer rides, after i feel like they have probably seen the whole slideshow, i usually offer for them to use the tablet for YouTube or whatever they want, as i use my phone as a hot spot, and i have unlimited tranfer anyway.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Here is a great thread for a tablet for tipping.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Here is a great thread for a tablet for tipping.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/


Steve's tablet setup is apparently working very well for him, and in fact, I'm going to be totally honest in saying, I got the whole tablet idea from him !
That said, I couldn't use his exact images as for one thing, I can't stream music in my car....

Also, just personally speaking, I think as a pax, i'd get tired of each of these images on about the second loop.... which depending on how long each was displayed, might be about 1 minute......

With my slide show having about 60 images, the full loop is about 8 minutes, and is a bit more subtle, as far as, it gives them something to actually get into, and enjoy.... then just about the time I have their complete attention, it hits them with the tipping page  ..... so then, before they get completely turned off, it goes back to pleasant, interesting photography, and just about the time they are relaxed again, I slip in the 5 star rating page  and so on....

With most rides being at least 8 minutes, I think the majority get to see all of the important messages, infused throughout my regular photography slideshow.
Then, on long trips, after 10 minutes or so, and after we get out on the freeway, I will usually offer that they can use the tablet to surf the net or Youtube, or whatever.....


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Lwill21 said:


> Ok , I have still been driving Uber and feeling frustrated with the no tip left scenario. Well I have to say that yesterday and today were pretty good as for tips. I got 15.00 on Saturday and $5 today in a tip. This is Good to me because these MIAMI people do not believe in tipping their drivers. I suggest using the extra kindness on the weekends, this is where I noticed people offer the most tips. Anyone got any suggestions to increasing tips, let me know.


Put a tip sign up and chat with pax.


----------

